
Could a startup beat Microsoft and Google to market with cloud OS? - Elfan
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=293
======
Elfan
I cut and pasted the title and it was displayed as "Ã¢ÂÂcloud OSÃ¢ÂÂ?".

On a tangent, I thought it interesting that Google has been hiring up Plan 9
engineers.

